# Ultragauge?



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I have and use one. It's fantastic for the price. I have it setup to read boost, coolant temp., HP, torque and pedal position. It's really nice to be able to know how much boost you are pumping out (helps with fuel economy) and it's also nice to see that torque number hit 280 when you really get on it I would recommend one. P.S. this car is almost always using some sort of boost. The trick is to keep it under 8-10PSI. The car will boost up to 23 PSI on the stock tune (and the gauge has verified that for me a few times).


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

Can you post a picture of it in your Cruze so I can see what the set up looks like. Is the installation hard to do for this gauge or is it a simple 10 min. job?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

All you need to do is plug it in, route the cord how you want and set up what you want it to read, as well as engine size (2.0) and Max torque (280). I bought the long arm mount that you can bend into position (same website) and mounted it in the corner of my drivers side windshield. Easy peasy. I'm at work right now, so a pic won't happen for a bit. Just do a google search, I'm sure you will find an image of it mounted.


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

Does it show the Boost for the turbo on this gauge?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

do you have an android phone? You could do the same with the free Torque app and a $10 OBDII bluetooth connector. The link for the ultragage isnt working for me so idk what exactly the produc/price is, but it sounds like the same as the app, except the app is bluetooth; and you can buy a phone mount for your phone much like the gage.


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

I do have an Android phone. Where can I buy that Bluetooth OBD2 connector from? That seems like a much better option for what I want if it can also read the Boost for the turbo.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I bought this one; Amazon.com: Vgate ELM327 Bluetooth Scan Tool OBD2 OBDII Scanner for TORQUE APP ANDROID: Automotive but any OBDII Bluetooth Adapter will do i would assume. 

I also bought the Torque Pro app for $5 cause i figured why not.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, when you install it you have to update to the GM settings and it has about 150+ data items to show. its awesome.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

The ultra gauge is an overpriced OBD2 monitor. It can be done by $10 tools like was posted above. 

Now someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm under the assumption that the ultragauge cannot be used to tune. So by my understanding the ultra gauge is just a waste of a LOT of money. 

Using ultra gauge or even Torque for a boost gauge is inaccurate and delayed. For reasons mentioned above sure use it to stay out of the gas but nothing beyond that.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I use it and love it, will never have another vehicle without this in there!!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I use the Scangauge II. But if you think ultragauge is overpriced you will think I'm crazy for buying the SG.


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

Again.. Where can I buy a good decent priced boost gauge for my 13 Cruze?? That's really all I need. I love your gauge set up posted above in the pics. Where can I buy that? Is the Install is easy?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> The ultra gauge is an overpriced OBD2 monitor. It can be done by $10 tools like was posted above.
> 
> Now someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm under the assumption that the ultragauge cannot be used to tune. So by my understanding the ultra gauge is just a waste of a LOT of money.
> 
> Using ultra gauge or even Torque for a boost gauge is inaccurate and delayed. For reasons mentioned above sure use it to stay out of the gas but nothing beyond that.


If you want to buy an actual boost gauge, you're in for much more work for setup, etc. I personally would not go that route. I don't think the ultragauge is a waste of A LOT money (I paid $80 dollars for everything, including the mount). It does everything I ask it to and it looks great when mounted. I looked into using a phone app, but then decided that I did not want to use my phone as a gauge. Taking it down and setting it back up every time you enter and leave the car seemed like a real PITA to me. Plus you're using valuable battery life on the phone (unless you hook it up to a charger; which defeats the purpose of Bluetooth IMHO). My CTD is not a race car, so I'm perfectly fine with a 0.5 sec delay on the boost using the ultragauge. Everyone is going to have a preference, but I did my research and this was the best gauge and the best value for what I needed it for.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> If you want to buy an actual boost gauge, you're in for much more work for setup, etc. I personally would not go that route. I don't think the ultragauge is a waste of A LOT money (I paid $80 dollars for everything, including the mount). It does everything I ask it to and it looks great when mounted. I looked into using a phone app, but then decided that I did not want to use my phone as a gauge. Taking it down and setting it back up every time you enter and leave the car seemed like a real PITA to me. Plus you're using valuable battery life on the phone (unless you hook it up to a charger; which defeats the purpose of Bluetooth IMHO). My CTD is not a race car, so I'm perfectly fine with a 0.5 sec delay on the boost using the ultragauge. Everyone is going to have a preference, but I did my research and this was the best gauge and the best value for what I needed it for.


.

I understand the simplistic effect of the permanent mount with the scan gauge vs the phone. I'm just cheap. If I want a quick cheap boost gauge, then I'm doing it with a free app and a 10 dollar adapter. 
Thats just me, I'm cheap like that. 

However if I wanted a good quality gauge then I will spend the money on a true boost gauge. 

Just be aware if you ever need to troubleshooting down the road, do not expect to do it with the scangauge boost gauge for accurate reference.


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

I ordered my adapter for my phone. I've decided to go with the phone app. I thought it would be compatible with my tablet set up I'm going to do here soon! Should be pretty sick!


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Or you can buy a used Ultra Gauge like I did. Someone on SonicOwnersForum had one for sale...it's the updated EM v1.2 and I paid $20.88 shipped.

The problem with the OBD bluetooth adapter you listed above is that it's a rather crappy one. There are better ones out there...they aren't too much more expensive either, but the UG is good for the money. Much cheaper than my original plan. 

My original plan was dual Aeroforce Interceptor gauges...I already have an A-pillar gauge pod, but I'll be doing WideBand and boost for that...then I can use the UG for other things. 

I'll be using it to learn how to drive my car more efficiently. It's of course good for monitoring the car in general as well.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> .
> 
> I understand the simplistic effect of the permanent mount with the scan gauge vs the phone. I'm just cheap. If I want a quick cheap boost gauge, then I'm doing it with a free app and a 10 dollar adapter.
> Thats just me, I'm cheap like that.
> ...


Using my phone is a PITA and not safe. Also using battery life and draining performance. Also need to buy an adapter for 15-30 dollars and buy an app, 5-10 dollars depending on OS. So you save 30 dollars? Woopty doo, not even a tank of gas. 


Don't have to worry about software bugs or phone freezing up. What happens when you get a call? How are you supposed to monitor gauges while talking on the phone? Also I have my phone paired with Bluetooth all the time for music and or calls. Can't pair multiple things. 

Ultragauge is simplistic and efficient.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

So for the guys running tablets in the dash, you can just setup a wireless ELM327 to the OBDII and have the values displayed there?

WOnder if we could get the torque app to display on the MyLink radio.....


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I am considering buying an Ultragauge for my CTD. I am wondering for those who already have one on their diesel Cruze if they can access the DPF monitor? Does it show a % full or how many grams?


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I bought the Ultragauge when I had my Chevy Sonic since it didn't have a coolant temperature gauge! I've since transferred it to my Cruze. I monitor battery voltage, average MPG, coolant temperature and fuel level.


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

TDCruze said:


> I am considering buying an Ultragauge for my CTD. I am wondering for those who already have one on their diesel Cruze if they can access the DPF monitor? Does it show a % full or how many grams?


If you go the scangauge2 route, there's a huge ass thread on add on gauges to that product. I don't know if the guy for the ultra gauge is on here, but I think with all the replies from SG, I'm certain they have a guy from that company on this forum specifically working closely with the diesel owners.


----------

